# Specials > Testing Ground >  Importing table - help!

## badger

I've been asked by a friend (whose faith in me is obviously misplaced) if it's possible to import a table into a post. Either from Excel or Word. Nothing I do will please it. It just loses all formatting and appears as a list -

testing
testing
testing
testing
testing
testing


Looks fine when first inserted but goes as soon as I preview. Is it possible? Any suggestions? All I can think of now is to print, scan and save as an acceptable file attachment.

----------


## Ricco

Hi, Badger.
I converted a Word table into tab-separated values and then copy/pasted it.  Will that do?

A                           B                           C                           D                           E
F                           G                           H                           I                            J
K                           L                           M                          N                           O
P                           Q                           R                           S                           T
U                           V                           W                          X                           Y

----------


## Kingetter

"Cheap way".  Produce doc as you would - do prtscreen - open in PSP or whatever & tidy up (PSP takes clipboard stuff) - save as graphic - use as you need to.

----------


## badger

Thanks Ricco but don't know if that will work as it doesn't really look like a table  :Frown:   Not sure how complicated it's going to be but imagine it will need grid lines.

Kingetter - 'scuse me, I can do the prtscreen but what's PSP?  Oh, just realised.  Hmmm.  I know it sounds unbelievable but I don't have it (assume you mean PaintShopPro).  Will ask friend if she has.  Thanks for that.  Meanwhile will mess about and see if I can do it with anything else.

----------


## Kingetter

Yup, Paint Shop Pro.  I use that method quite a bit for stuff I need but not with great quality.  Would probably be ok for the forum messages.

I'll try look out an example if I can.
I used it to try and teach folk how to use MSN Group sites.

----------


## Kingetter

Just made one -

----------


## badger

Yes I can see that works fine - many thanks.  Have just heard back from friend and think after all that it may not be necessary for her but the info. is definitely useful for me for the future, that's if I ever manage to get PSP.  I just hadn't thought of using prtscreen.  Must be getting old  ::

----------


## Kingetter

You can download a trial version of PSP.

----------


## Tiger Jones

> You can download a trial version of PSP.


*Irfanview* is a good little piece of software. It can do a good amount of stuff but isn't so bells-and-whistles-packed as the likes of Paint Shop Pro (actually, Irfanview can do a couple of things that PSP can't, such as play multimedia files). It doesn't take up much memory and loads fast.

Best thing is, it's completely free!

http://www.irfanview.com/

----------


## Kingetter

I rate Irfanview highly but it doesn't work with clipboard like PSP

----------


## Tiger Jones

> I rate Irfanview highly but it doesn't work with clipboard like PSP


You can copy, paste and crop a screen shot - thought that's what you were on about.

----------


## Kingetter

Just that PSP offers more really. Anyhow, seems the idea's not needed now after all.

----------


## Tiger Jones

> Just that PSP offers more really. Anyhow, seems the idea's not needed now after all.


Definitele agree that PSP has more but Irfanview is great for those who either can't afford or be bothered with the full thing.

I very rarely use Irfanview myself because I have PSP and PhotoShop CS but it's handy to have it in the graphics arsenal  :Grin:

----------


## badger

Thanks for all that.  I did have a trial version of PSP with my new Dell last year but never bought it and of course the trial has expired.  Will try Irfanview as all I have now (apart from what came with my digi camera) is - and please don't fall about laughing - MS PhotoEditor.  My new PC came with XP so I was upgrading from 98 but I'm still using all my 97 software - Office, Publisher - and much of it definitely doesn't like XP.  I could paste the screenshot into PhotoEditor but then if I tried to do anything else it just kept going black so either there's a conflict or it's got corrupted somehow.  I still use it to edit photos sometimes but it's no use for anything else.  
Anyway, many thanks for all the help.  Can always rely on orgers  :Smile:

----------


## Kingetter

Sent you a PM

----------

